# LED PAR 30 Flood Lamps



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

LED flood lamps. Has anyone used them in recessed cans? Any issues with them other than cost?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

There was a thread about this. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Got `em in my office here, over my kitchen counter, and in my hallway.

I do NOT have them in my living room, since I like to dim the lights in there really low, and halogens dim better than LED's do.


----------

